# So excited - going to look at some doelings!



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I've been raising pygmy goats just for pets but have been dreaming of getting Boers eventually. Just listed last night on Kijiji are a group of 6 young 6month old doelings only about an hours drive away. I contacted the seller and have made plans to go see them tomorrow night and hopefully buy them! They are dehorned too which I was hoping for! Here's pics off the ad...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Carolyn I think they are very nice! i love how they are all lined up in that first pic haha! I really really hope they work out for you, again I think they are lovely! I'd be excited about them too! 
Any idea what they are crossed with? Are they registered or commercial?
I really really like the looks of the red one on the end from that pic!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Candace! I am so excited! They are commercial but the seller said they're purebred in the ad. Do you think they're a mix?


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

minibarn said:


> I've been raising pygmy goats just for pets but have been dreaming of getting Boers eventually. Just listed last night on Kijiji are a group of 6 young 6month old doelings only about an hours drive away. I contacted the seller and have made plans to go see them tomorrow night and hopefully buy them! They are dehorned too which I was hoping for! Here's pics off the ad...


Have you made any money on the Pygmy goats ?
Are yours register?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

imthegrt1 said:


> Have you made any money on the Pygmy goats ?
> Are yours register?


No they're not registered. And I haven't made a lot on them but selling the babies as pets has made enough to pay for looking after the herd with just a wee bit left over.:wink:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

They look really good! Cutie pies for sure! I say go for it if they're healthy.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cute! I agree with Hamilton Acres...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking goats! I'd go for them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you were told they were Purebred, they have another breed in there, ask the breeder what is is. 

They look like nice kids. 

The only thing that concerns me, they look to be scared and may be a bit wild, with love, treats and time, they will come around.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I hope it works for you, how exciting. I love the little red one and the one right next to it. Let us know who or how many you picked up


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep I am curious what they could be mixed with too, love their pretty faces and color 

I thought they looked scared too, but love and patience can really bring them around, and lots of animal crackers. We bought 2 young weaned does last spring that were WILD, and now they are up our butt all the time lol I love it though, even if I have to run them out from under my feet every couple of minutes, I am so glad they are apart of our little herd


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> If you were told they were Purebred, they have another breed in there, ask the breeder what is is.
> 
> They look like nice kids.
> 
> The only thing that concerns me, they look to be scared and may be a bit wild, with love, treats and time, they will come around.


They're here! all 6 of them! and I'm sure they're not purebred, even tho' the breeder thinks they are since he bought his starter flock from a nearby purebred Boer breeder. The sire & most of the dams had boer colouring but with some dairy look about them too. But I'm very pleased with them, seem to be very well cared for. I'll be wanting to find a purebred or high % boer buck to breed them by fall, maybe sooner. They'll be a yr old in july/aug. They seem very shy right now but are curious and I hope it won't be long till they trust us. They're so adorable! I love the variety...a solid colour, a paint, and 4 traditionals!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats on the new additions. They look healthy and will be following you around in no time.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Did you buy them all??


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, I bought them all! Maybe I'll eventually have more barn space and can grow the herd by keeping baby does from these 6 does.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! You definitely have to give us more pictures as you progress with them, because they are too pretty not to share with us 
They sure are pretty, and fuzzy too! I love it when they get those big, fuzzy coats like on the red one 

Are they used to being handled at all, or just shy because your new to them? They are young, so I'm sure you'll get them friendly soon


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh wow , congrats !!!! 
Im so happy to hear you bought them all because I was wondering how anybody could leave even one of them behind , lololol.
My favorite just from the pictures is the solid red one , so pretty 
Good luck with them and enjoy them , they sure are a pretty bunch 
Oh , and , MORE PICTURES PLEASE


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on getting them!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm loving these girls! They are settling in nicely, most are still quite shy and will move fairly quickly to the other side of their hay feeder when I enter the pen but the red one comes close to me and has sniffed and tasted my gloved hand. The paint & the biggest traditional also seem less scared. I've had a busy wknd and am looking forward to spending more time with them now this week and will try to get some pics. They're eating well, their coats are so silky & fluffly, and they seem perfectly healthy so I feel like I got a really good deal at $130 apiece (that's about meat market prices around here right now!).


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

It's hard to get decent pics in the dingy barn but here they are....as you can see they're losing their shyness quite quickly! I'm lovin' them!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , they look like they are settling in nicely 
Love that solid one and the second to last picture 
They are all adorable !!!

Dont forget to change your signature , you have to add your Boer does now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, they are really cute.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh my goodness they are adorable! Those are awesome pics! I am so glad they are coming around and not as shy! What a beautiful group of girls. I love the red ones fuzzy coat though, she looks like a sheep with that coat! We have a fullblood who gets a curly coat like that, and it's really soft too ♥


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

They are just precious!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------

